# Vets in/near wigan



## horseluver4eva (3 February 2013)

Does anybody know of any vets in or near wigan that will do a low stage vetting on a horse im buying? thanks


----------



## Honey08 (3 February 2013)

Gillivers are your nearest, but I think they only do full vettings.  I think we used Oakhill to vet our last horse, they are that area, and do two stage (although they talked me into a 5 stage anyway!).


----------



## mjcssjw2 (3 February 2013)

what about simon constable


----------



## horseluver4eva (3 February 2013)

thanks


----------



## lilacjackie (3 February 2013)

Andrew Mellings in Horwich, good horse vets and will do a 2 stage for you.


----------



## racebuddy (3 February 2013)

Have pm u


----------



## RockinRudolph (4 February 2013)

Steve Orrell, based in Warrington.


----------



## Toast (4 February 2013)

My horse is being 2 stage vetted by Gillivers tomorrow. Oakhill are more expensive.


----------



## horseluver4eva (4 February 2013)

Thanks everybody got somebody sorted whos coming tomorrow


----------



## horseluver4eva (12 February 2013)

Ended up getting conned in to a 5 star! oh well my baby passed it and on sunday i will be the proud owner of a little 3 year old cant wait!


----------



## Toast (12 February 2013)

Tbh i wouldve asked for a 5 stage on a 3yo anyway. Only ever 2 stage for non ridden horses and under 3's!


----------

